# Whoo hoo! My new boy!



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! He is adorable, and gorgeous to boot!! Funny thing is, I fell in love with Rodeo when I saw his sale photos, and he looked like a pot bellied pig 8)

****!! He is much more attractive than Rodeo's ad photos for sure! I love how flashy he is too! Good Luck with everything, and look forward to seeing more and more photos of him!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, now he's a cutie! Congrats .


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've definitely taken my time looking for a second horse and this is the very first one that I wasn't completely on the fence about. I really liked his weanling photos, his bloodlines, and his parents and was convinced I would ask for current pics/vids and find some terribly gangly yearling - NOPE! He's just as amazing as ever. I guess there was a reason so many prior sales fell through or I changed my mind last minute, something better was waiting!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOVE that second foal pic where he's kind of half-rearing or whatever it is he's doing. lol SUCH a cutie!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love him! Does he have himself a name?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

His video from last weekend:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Love him! Does he have himself a name?


He's registered as Raiderr PJ. I think I'll probably end up keeping Raiderr as his barn name.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like it! Can't wait to see more of him ^^


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! He's a looker.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

congratulations an your new Arab his is so cute 
good luck with him


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's beautiful! So typey.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He's beautiful, and his mom is too! Have fun with him.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!! He is one striking fellow!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

what a flashy boy! congrats and keep the photos coming....


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoo hoo! They received my deposit yesterday and he's scheduled to be gelded on the 11th (because I don't have the time or energy for another stallion right now lol). And then I can set a day to go pick him up! How exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Love love love his funky blaze! Great lookin boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg I just died from cuteness! I love Arabians!<3


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He sure is full of himself in all of those pictures/videos isn't he? What a beautiful, solid boy! I just love that big, leapy trot and canter that he has. I think you've picked a winner!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

thought maybe you guys would like to see an updated photo since he's now 16 months old!
He's a bit ribby right at this second but he's growing like a weed so it seems he gets fat, then spurts up and looks thin again before repeating!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, he's handsome!! :smile:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I like him!! he is a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

